

World according to Nassim Nicholas Taleb - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/the-world-according-to/2008/08/14/Interview-With-Nassim-Nicholas-Taleb

======
MaysonL
Best quote, about wearing ties:

"It correlates rather well with incompetence."

